# How to install VMWare-tools on FreeBSD 8?



## rhyous (Jan 30, 2010)

ok, so I wrote part 2 today.  As this is a slightly different article and needs to be found in search withe different terms I feel it needs its own  post.

How to install VMWare-tools on FreeBSD 8?

I have the following features working:


Clipboard Synchonization
Grab/Release Mouse Input when mouse enters/leaves the guests screen
Autofit Guest (automatically making the guests screen resolution take all available space)
Time Synchronization (the time in the VMWare guest will match the hosts time).

Read the article here:
How to install VMWare-tools on FreeBSD 8?


----------



## DrJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Hmmm.  That's basically what I did, yet the mouse selection and clipboard sharing does not work.  I do have vmtoolsd and vmware-user running.  I'm using Gnome2.28.2, 8.0 32 bit, and VMware player 3.0.0 running on Win7 Ultimate 32 bit.


----------



## DrJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Actually, the clipboard sharing works, as does autofitting of the guest VM.  Just not the Grab/Release for the mouse.


----------



## DrJ (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, the problem I'm having seems to be a bit more subtle than I realized, and I bet it's a bug in the VMware mouse driver.  

Grab/Release always works on the left of the screen, usually on the top, but never on the right or bottom.  The mouse in this case is a trackpoint, the nipple located in the middle of the keyboard.  

I've not gotten the center "mouse" button to scroll properly yet, so this is a problem.  It is hard to keep the "mouse" in the scroll region, and that messes up the focus.

Weird.  I've used VMware for a lot of years, and I've never seen this sort of thing.


----------



## rhyous (Jan 31, 2010)

The keyboard Grab/Release is working for me.

I actually did one other thing I didn't mention...I sped up the speed of my mouse in KDE, I didn't think to mention that.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 25, 2010)

Guys Vmware Tools aren't installed on FreeBSD virtual machine.
Here is the message I get when trying to install:


```
shlus# ls
FILES      doc           lib
INSTALL    etc           vmware-install.pl
bin        installer
shlus# ./vmware-install.pl
./vmware-install.pl: Command not found.
```
How to install it?


----------



## DrJ (Apr 25, 2010)

Do you have perl installed?  It is not in the base system.


----------



## choudharypranay (Dec 18, 2010)

Trojan said:
			
		

> Guys Vmware Tools aren't installed on FreeBSD virtual machine.
> Here is the message I get when trying to install:
> 
> 
> ...


I also had the same problem.
use
`# pkg_add -v -r perl`

then run
`# ./vmware-install.pl`


----------

